# Mobile Phone options for 6 months in UK



## mark74 (8 Jul 2013)

I wonder if anyone could be of help please.

I will be moving from Dublin to work in London for 6 months and was wondering what is the best thing to do regarding my mobile.

Roaming charges will be high if I use my existing iPhone over there (I'm with O2). 

Is my best option to get another phone over there, with one of the UK providers?


----------



## Leo (8 Jul 2013)

You could just get an O2 payg sim over there and use your existing handset?


----------



## mark74 (8 Jul 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I'll look into getting an O2 pay as you go SIM.

I am out of contract with O2 as I've had the phone more than 18 months, so I wouldn't have a penalty for leaving them.


----------



## mark74 (10 Jul 2013)

Great, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Woodie (10 Jul 2013)

has a good mobile  comparison tab where you can check out all the deals.
Three used to offer a Like Home option where you can use your home minutes but for convenience I'd go for a UK sim and use Skype to call home.


----------

